# Kaufe PC Games Battlefield Heroes Bonuscode PAYPAL



## waterboy1337 (1. August 2009)

Hi,
ich spiele Battlefield heroes sehr gerne und habe schon 2 Ausgaben der PC Games 09/09 gekauft aufgrund des BONUSCODES.

Falls ihr kein Battlefield Heroes spielt würde ich euch den BONUSCODE abkaufen.
Zahle über PAYPAL.

Falls ihr Interesse habt einfach eine PN schicken 

Danke euch


----------



## Bluemaster (1. August 2009)

Hallo kann dir andere Bonuscodes anbieten für Battlefield Heroes wenn du Interesse hast das wären:

To take advantage of this one-time offer*, redeem the code below (you must be logged in):
NOTE: If you already have active *XP Boost*, redeeming this code will extend it by 7 days.

Der Code den ich habe ist bis zum 31.08.2009 einlösbar!

Das Bild von der Mail ohne den Code wäre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waterboy1337 (1. August 2009)

Bluemaster am 01.08.2009 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kann dir andere Bonuscodes anbieten für Battlefield Heroes wenn du Interesse hast das wären:
> 
> To take advantage of this one-time offer*, redeem the code below (you must be logged in):
> NOTE: If you already have active *XP Boost*, redeeming this code will extend it by 7 days.
> ...



Joar ich habe den Gutschein auch ^^, möchte aber lieber die Codes vom 09/09 Kaufen, also wenn du welche hast oder deine Freunde  immer noch besser an mich zuverkaufen als gar nichts ^^


----------



## Bluemaster (1. August 2009)

ok, dann lösche ich diese mail von meinem Rechner mit dem Code!


----------



## waterboy1337 (1. August 2009)

Bluemaster am 01.08.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann lösche ich diese mail von meinem Rechner mit dem Code!



Wenn du ihn nicht brauchst kannst du mir ihn schicken, aber ich zahle nur für die Codes von PC Games. Einen habe ich schon gekauft thx nochmal !


----------



## waterboy1337 (3. August 2009)

Hat jemand noch BONUSCODES?


----------



## der-jo (3. August 2009)

würde gegen diamanten in RoM auf Aontacht tauschen 

denn paypal hab ich nicht ^^


----------

